# Panic Disorder and Zinc



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

> Comparative Analysis of Serum Manganese, Zinc, Calcium, Copper and Magnesium Level in Panic Disorder Patients.
> 
> Nahar Z, Azad MA, Rahman MA, Rahman MA, Bari W, Islam SN, Islam MS, Hasnat A.
> Department of Clinical Pharmacy and Pharmacology, University of Dhaka, Dhaka, 1000, Bangladesh.
> The purpose of the study was to determine the serum concentration of trace elements of panic disorder patients and to find out the relationship between trace element levels and nutritional status or socio-economic factors. The study was conducted among 54 panic disorder patients and 52 healthy volunteers. Patients were recruited from Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University by random sampling. Serum trace element concentrations were determined by flame atomic absorption spectroscopy (for Mg, Zn, Ca, and Cu) as well as graphite furnace (for Mn). Data were analyzed by independent t test, Pearson's correlation analysis, regression analysis, and ANOVA. The serum concentration of Mn, Zn, Ca, Cu, and Mg in panic disorder patients were 0.37 +/- 0.30, 0.67 +/- 0.20, 99.91 +/- 15.15, 0.83 +/- 0.23, and 21.14 +/- 3.72 mg/L, while those were 0.4163 +/- 0.2527, 0.86 +/- 0.3, 106.6073 +/- 18.6531, 0.8514 +/- 0.3646, and 21.37 +/- 2.03 mg/L in control subjects, respectively. *The serum concentration of Zn decreased significantly (p = 0.001) in patient group. But the differences of the concentration of Mn, Ca, Cu, and Mg between patient and control group were not significant (p = 0.522, p = 0.065, p = 0.800, and p = 0.712, respectively).* Socio-economic data reveal that most of the patients were very poor and middle aged. Mean BMIs of the control group (23.74 +/- 2.71 kg/m(2)) and the patient group (22.62 +/- 3.74 kg/m(2)) were within the normal range (18.5-25.0 kg/m(2)). There was no significant relationship between serum zinc level and BMI of patients (r = 0.038; p = 0.809). *So the decreased level of serum zinc in panic disorder patients was not because of other reasons, but rather it may provide a prognostic tool for the diagnosis and treatment of this disease.*


Anyone that uses zinc here, notice an improvement in panic attacks??


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been taking between 100mg-200mg of Opti-Zinc (zinc methionine) for acne for the past few months. I haven't noticed a decrease of anxiety (sorry I don't really get panic attacks so I don't know how it affects that).


----------



## strawberryLetter22 (Oct 12, 2009)

I started taking zinc picolinate (40 mg/day) about a week and a half ago. I was taking 25 mg/day before that for about a year and it didn't make much of a difference, but since I have raised it to 40 mg, I have noticed a remarkable improvement in both my acne and my general feeling of calm, and fewer panic attacks.

Something that also made a big difference in reducing my panic attacks was treating my diet as if I am a reactive hypoglycemic. I say "treating as if" because I haven't been diagnosed for it, but changing my diet made a huge difference. I should note, though, that the first week of the diet change, I had panic attacks worse than ever before for about 3 days. With a little support from my roommate, I made it through those days and then noticed a dramatic improvement. It's part of the body's rebalancing for it to get worse at first. See this link for info and advice (it's been the most helpful for me):
http://www.reactivehypoglycemia.info/articles/top-ten-signs-that-you-may-have-reactive-hypoglycemia/

You might also look into the following conditions (research on these has been of great help to me):
- Copper Overload (related to the zinc deficiency, if that is what is causing your problem). The best book I've found is here:http://tinyurl.com/yflu34u

This article is a good survey of information on copper overload:
http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/copper_toxicity_syndrome.htm

As is this:
http://www.austin3dhealth.com/documents/Copper Handout from ARL.pdf

- Adrenal Fatigue
http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/adrenal_burnout.htm
http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/adrenal_insufficiency.htm


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I am taking zinc citrate 100 mg a day. I've also made other dietary changes and I also take other vitamins and supplements-b6, probiotics, prebiotics, n-acetyl glucosamine.

But I do understand how zinc can help relieve panic attacks. I ahve never really had a panic attack before, but I do get anxiety attacks. I used to have them a lot worse, but they're controlled now due to the changes I've made. Zinc deficiency is oftentimes a sign of copper overload. Copper is a heavy metal that is implicated in stimulating neurons, and hence contributes to that "overexcitable" feeling. Heavy metals such as lead, cadmium, mercury can be counteracted with zinc to lower the levels of these heavy metals in the brain.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

If any of you actually have Wilson's Disease ("copper overload"), you are members of a very, very exclusive club. Incidence is about 1 in 30,000.

Moreover, the drlwilson.com website has nothing to do with the original Wilson, who died in 1937.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I have no copper storage problems. I confirmed this with a liver biopsy.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> I have no copper storage problems. * I confirmed this with a liver biopsy.*


:um
There's got to be an easier way ..


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

bowlingpins said:


> :um
> There's got to be an easier way ..


NO pain no gain, right?


----------

